# Cutting advice needed



## Rob1077 (Jan 29, 2010)

Hey guys im new to the forums

Iv'e recently bulked up from 12 stone to 14 stone, im quite big now, but iv'e got a pretty big gut and a lot of fat on my face and neck.

I want to get cut now and I have no idea how to do it? What do i eat? What do i do diffrent at the gym and cardio?

I am completely clueless and i'd appreciate any tips and advice you guys could give me

Thanks.

Rob


----------



## London1976 (Oct 16, 2009)

Looks to me that you bulked to long for you to get a big gut mate. Or you might of been eating unhealthy.

Eat healthy

less calories ( 2000 )

cardio 3 times per week ( 40-60 mins )

Ive gone from 12.11 to 12.5 in 4 weeks. 2 more months hoping to get to 11.5

good luck


----------



## FAT BOY (Dec 19, 2005)

Rob1077 said:


> Hey guys im new to the forums
> 
> Iv'e recently bulked up from 12 stone to 14 stone, im quite big now, but iv'e got a pretty big gut and a lot of fat on my face and neck.
> 
> ...


post up you curent diet m8


----------



## dsyndrome (Feb 10, 2010)

This diet is awesome for cutting. (shredded)

1st meal= 5 omega 3 eggs with yokes & 4 additional whites

2nd meal= 50 gm. protein shake (sugar free) & 1 1/2 Tblsp. natural peanut butter

3rd meal= 7 0z. chicken & 1/3 cup cashews or other nuts (almonds, macadamia, etc.)

4th meal= 50 gm. protein shake (sugar free) & 1 1/2 Tblsp. N.P.B (pre workout)

5th meal= 50 gm. protein shake (sugar free) & 1 1/2 Tblsp. N.P.B (post workout)

6th meal= 7 oz. lean red meat & 1/3 cup cashews or other nuts

This diet has absolutely no sugar or carbs. The first week you will lose about 10 lbs. water and then the fat starts coming off. 45 minutes cardio 6 days a week (at least)

After 2 weeks you can have a cheat meal (on the third sunday) to reset your metabolism. Eat your cheat meal in place of the 6th meal every sunday. No cheat meal until the third sunday, this will ensure that you are in full ketosis. No carbs sucks for the first 2 weeks, however after 2 weeks ketosis kicks in and your strength and energy are back. We use this diet to cut for shows and every year it just gets better. Plan on 5 to 6 months to get shredded and then start bulking again (if you want)


----------



## Magpie (Apr 6, 2009)

Anybody got any comments on the above diet?

Seems really hardcore to go without any carbs at all&#8230;

Has anyone chosen this route and how did it make you feel mentally / physically?


----------



## Ace1969 (Feb 5, 2010)

well im not to sure about the diet above, and yes it is extreme, with this diet you will also strip muscle... If in no rush then keep your carbs moderate and just drop them slowly, the fat will come off and when it stops you again reduce your cabs, this is my prefered way, i also do cardio walking for 45 mins each day...


----------



## Phill1466867973 (Sep 2, 2009)

I think the above diet is very extreme and I don't think the OP is interested in getting into bodybuilding competition condition.

The OP wants to lean down and wants some advice. I think you just need to have a look at what you are eating and work out how many calories you are consuming and alter accordingly.

Have a look on google at BMR calculators and also ones that include your daily activity levels and they should give you a decent idea how how many calories you can consume with out gaining weight and you can then work out a diet and plan of attack of how many calories you are are going to have to eat and also how much weight you can expect to lose over a set time.


----------



## dsyndrome (Feb 10, 2010)

Just putting out something that works well for me. I have cut with low carbs before and it was actually alot harder on me than the no carb (ketosis) Like I said, the first 2-3 weeks sucks ass, once you get into ketosis you get your energy and strength back. It is hardcore and sometimes hardcore is what it takes. Train hard, eat good, and rest...


----------



## crazycal1 (Sep 21, 2005)

the best diet for you is the one you can stick too...

if you wanna go v low carb theres sommat around called glucophage...

personally i wouldnt wanna go low carb-i`d rather do more cardio.


----------



## dsyndrome (Feb 10, 2010)

I agree crazycal. You always seem to have some good suggestions. Thank you for taking the time to answer so many post. I apreciate it mate. dsyndrome


----------



## ladad (May 21, 2009)

I've just posted a topic on another thread something similar to this original topic,Ive been carb cutting to lose bf and went from 24% to 19% in six weeks i don't know if this is good or bad, the main carbs i eat come from toast or a wholemeal roll during the weekly intake,but recently i've been feeling tired or a lack of energy before i go the gym i finish work a 4.30 and get to the gym around 5.30 my last food intake would be at work around 3pm and that would be an apple or dried fruit ,is there any reason apart from lack of carbs or should i be eating more before i workout ,im keeping the carbs low as to lose body fat thats the goal but maybe going the wrong way about it.any thoughts.


----------

